# Goat laryngitis, serious? Getting better



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I have read some of the topics on this but it seems to be about just one goat. This is definately moving through the herd.
No fevers, nobody is *off*. They are eating, drinking, pooping, peeing, chewing cud, playing/fighting. They just have very weak voices. One little wether sounds like a sick kitten. It has been about a week since the first case.
I treated the does with echinacea and vitaminC. One of them is improving.

Question, what would you do?
I do not want to treat everyone with antibiotics if it is just a virus or strained voice. If you were to use antibiotics what would your choice be? I have LA200, PenG and oral tetricycline.
I was thinking of treating the wether and if it seems to help, treat the others.
A trip to the vet is not possible as it takes two weeks to see the only one close to us. Nobody will give advice over the phone.

We have had a major herd reduction. Sold both co-queens and another doe; leaving some babies without moms and three does to work it out. I have not heard a lot of bawling but maybe the stress and crying is causing it? I am leaning more toward a virus.

Just wanted to throw this out there to see if anyone has advice or maybe has gone through this.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Goat laryngitis, serious?*

That is really strange. :scratch: 
You could try giving them vitamin C powder - 1-2 tsp per goat per day. (My goats usually happily lick it up.) The nice thing about vitamin C is that it works as an antibiotic as well; its effectiveness depends on how much you give.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Goat laryngitis, serious?*

If you have had major herd changes, I wouldn't be surprised if they have been doing a lot of crying and maybe you just didn't hear it.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Goat laryngitis, serious?*



ksalvagno said:


> If you have had major herd changes, I wouldn't be surprised if they have been doing a lot of crying and maybe you just didn't hear it.


Yep, right on. They'll get it back in a couple of weeks. Enjoy it while you can. :greengrin:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Goat laryngitis, serious?*

Thanks all. Makes me feel better. It has been pretty quiet in the barnyard.LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Goat laryngitis, serious?*

I agree, could be the changes. When we weaned our kids, they were soooo pathetic, sounded like a toy that badly needed it's batteries changed! They seemed to 'slowly' understand that it wasn't doing them any good and started to quiet down...at least until their voices were intact again lol

But a while back our herd queen was voiceless and that has never happened before. Sure she makes her cute lil noises, but nothing that would make her sound like that. She seemed just fine otherwise, no fever, eating, drinking, grazing, etc. Just had no voice to call her doeling! We opted not to medicate her and she cleared up within the week.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Goat laryngitis, serious?*

Well, StarryNight, a doeling we are retaining, lost her voice yesterday. So we picked her as the guinea pig and gave her Penicillin tonight and will give her a dose in the morning. If she clears up fast I will pick a few more. If she stays the same we will wait it out. I think everyone will start getting VitC.

Halo and Tabatha were our super noisy Nubians and they are two that we let go. So maybe the others were just quieter and we never noticed cuz those two were always bawling like they were dying.(?)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Goat laryngitis, serious?*

I agree..if acting normal... with just no voice... the goat should be OK...just keep an eye on her... :wink:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Seems to be getting louder in the barnyard. (Mixed feelings about that!)
The doeling we gave the antibiotics to is getting better but not any faster than the others. So it was either a virus or just strain. I did keep up the echinacea, astrogalus and VitC cuz it never hurts to boost the immune system. Figure in a week it will be cacophonous again.
Thank you all for your advice and concern.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Good to hear!


----------

